# CADPAT Molle



## McGowan (19 Nov 2004)

Does anyone know where i can get some cadpat molle gear. Websites help, normaly I've been going for dropzonetactical.com It's alright but prices are high, very good gear tho!


----------



## Paras (19 Nov 2004)

Go here http://www.tigertactical.com/ they will make anything you ask for.
Talk to dave hes pretty switched on


----------



## Matt_Fisher (19 Nov 2004)

In addition to Dropzone and Tiger Tactical, Dave's Surplus www.davesarmysurplus.com out of New Westminster, BC is getting the Tactical Tailor www.tacticaltailor.com to do some MOLLE compatible stuff in cadpat.


----------



## gun plumber (20 Nov 2004)

Canadian Peacekeeper is also modifiying alot of thier stuff now to be MOLLE compatiable as well and in real CADPAT fabric as well as Olive drab.


----------



## chrisf (20 Nov 2004)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> In addition to Dropzone and Tiger Tactical, Dave's Surplus www.davesarmysurplus.com out of New Westminster, BC is getting the Tactical Tailor www.tacticaltailor.com to do some MOLLE compatible stuff in cadpat.



Daves is great to deal with, I recently purchased an assault pack from them (Though it olive drab, not cadpat, I had originally picked out the cadpat one, but decided that it would be better to get olive drab so I'd look like less of an idiot if I ever wore it while not crawling around in the woods)


----------



## Paras (24 Nov 2004)

Sig Op did you get the one with all the pals webbing on it?if so cancel your order.


----------



## chrisf (24 Nov 2004)

Why? I recieved it about two weeks ago now, and it's a rather good pack, or so it seems to me anyway.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (24 Nov 2004)

Paras said:
			
		

> Sig Op did you get the one with all the pals webbing on it?if so cancel your order.



?


----------



## Paras (24 Nov 2004)

nm my mistake ,i thought by "Daves" you meant dave from tiger tactical.sorry for the confusion.


----------



## chrisf (24 Nov 2004)

http://www.tacticaltailor.com/products/packs/three_day_assault_pack/

This is the pack I bought... great pack, well made. Only tiny complaints. The shoulder straps are a bit long, it would be nice to be able to pull them a bit tighter, though when worn over any other gear, this isn't a problem. The shoulder straps are also a bit over padded, too bulky, but other then that, no issues with it so far.


----------



## Andyboy (25 Nov 2004)

Paras said:
			
		

> nm my mistake ,i thought by "Daves" you meant dave from tiger tactical.sorry for the confusion.



Why whats up with Tiger Tactical?


----------



## Infanteer (25 Nov 2004)

Andyboy said:
			
		

> Why whats up with Tiger Tactical?



Good stuff; in most cases, he can customize anything you want in CADPAT.

To date, I've been a happy customer.  I'm playing around with some MOLLE gear now.


----------



## NATO Boy (29 Nov 2004)

PeaceKeeper's new CP Gear line has stuff that's MOLLE compatible, but only if you mix it with other MOLLE stuff. Peacekeeper's packs and pockets (and vests even!?!?) use MALICE clips (which, while they're supposedly way better than the original ALICE clips, seem flimsy compared to Pre-sewn MOLLE straps. Still, if you're lookin' around........


----------



## Matt_Fisher (21 Apr 2005)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> The Malice clips are alright. They don't rust like ALICE clips do. I haven't tried them in extreme cold yet.



I used them at -40 in Norway without a problem.


----------



## noneck (21 Apr 2005)

Daves Surplus also carries the ESSTAC line of pouches and gear in CADPAT.  

Pro's for ESSTAC gear I find, include bombproof construction, reasonable pricing, simple not overdesigned pouches and shingles.

Negs, I really only have one complaint and that is the zippers on the pouches make too much noise.

Anybody else use ESSTAC?

Noneck


----------



## Matt_Fisher (21 Apr 2005)

I'm using some EMDOM USA 4x4 SUV utility pouches that are pretty much the same as the ESSTAC Large Utility Pouch.

How do you figure that the zippers are loud?  You should try an exercise of going out into the field with your zippered ESSTAC pouch, have a buddy go 50 meters away from you and see if he can hear the pouch being opened.  

I bet you a beer he cannot hear the zipper.   ;D


----------



## PhilB (21 Apr 2005)

Ive heard that dropzone is producing a panel that fits on the modular panels on the TV i.e. the velcro parts, that is covered with PALS. Basically making at least a portion of your vest truly modular. Anyone got any info about this? It seems like a good solution to a lot of the problems with load carriage.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (21 Apr 2005)

PhilB, 

You are correct.  Unfortunately I don't know how much Brian is charging for them.

It'd be nice if the Dropzone website was updated, since most of the stuff they make isn't even listed.  

Brian Kroon, if you're reading this, UPDATE YOUR WEBSITE!!!    You're missing out on a ton of business because people don't know half the stuff you offer.  ;D


----------



## PhilB (21 Apr 2005)

Matt, 

Do you happen to know how many PALS channels it the panel has??


----------



## Grunt (22 Apr 2005)

Noneck, I run ESSTAC Triple mag pouches on a HSG OD mesh vest, and an ESSTAC Zipper utility pouch on a drop leg, ESSTAC stuff is simple, but constructed VERY well and it works.  Right now im drawing up a new list of goodies im thinking of ordering from daves lol.


----------



## civvy3840 (25 Apr 2005)

I'm going to sound like an idiot but what is MOLLE?


----------



## Infanteer (25 Apr 2005)

civvy3840 said:
			
		

> I'm going to sound like an idiot but what is MOLLE?



I'm not sure what the acronym stands for, but I believe MOLLE is one way of attaching modular pouches to PALS webbing.  PALS webbing (again, not sure what the acronym stands for) is a system of webbing that is spaced on gear to allow different pouches to be fastened to the equipment.

Try googling it to get some images.


----------



## mudgunner49 (25 Apr 2005)

...not sure about MOLLE either - probably something along the lines of Modular Load-Carrying Equipment, but PALS stands for Pouch Attachment Ladder System...


Blake


----------



## -rb (25 Apr 2005)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> ...not sure about MOLLE either - probably something along the lines of Modular Load-Carrying Equipment



Curiosity got the better of me so I googled it...

M.O.L.L.E., pronounced like Molly, the feminine name, is an acronym for *MO*dular *L*ightweight *L*oad-carrying *E*quipment.

cheers,
ryan.


----------



## DropZone (25 Apr 2005)

Brian Kroon, if you're reading this, UPDATE YOUR WEBSITE!!!    You're missing out on a ton of business because people don't know half the stuff you offer.  

Hey Matt!

Thanks for the advice dude.  ;D We have been updating the sight and fine tuning it each week for the last month. In fact we just posted the Mutha Ruka (rough draft) on Saturday. Its not that we're lazy bums here its just we are so darn busy building stuff rather than selling it. 

We just completed the 5th generation of our Assualt Pack (MultiCam, Cadpat, Black, Olive, Orange, and Tan) We will photo this weekend and hopefully post the following weekend. 

We have also added a line of boots to the website as well as flashlights.

BTW I tried to hook up with the contact you gave me for USMC sales at the SHOT show but both of us were so busy we just couldn't meet.

The adapter pads for the TV are sold out right now but scheduled for production this week. We are tweaking the design a bit so I do not know what the revised price will be - if in fact there will be a change in price. 

Any other questions Gents? If so email at briankroon@dropzonetactical.com or Phone toll free 1-877-461-5700.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## NATO Boy (25 Apr 2005)

civvy3840 said:
			
		

> what is MOLLE?



Aside from the definitions above, an example of the MOLLE system (for modular pockets e.t.c.) is the new bayonet frog and the weave-mount on the front of the TV.


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Apr 2005)

Is it just me, or does the military assign acronyms to new pieces of kit and then try to find the proper words that describe it?
ie.   MOLLE     = As explained above
         CADPAT= *CA*nadian *D*isruptive *PAT*ern
      MILCOTS = *MIL*itary *C*ommercial *O*ff *T*he *S*helf

It's not even the proper way of assigning acronyms!!!!!! :rage:

You would think that with all the tech wizards the CF is recruiting, they could at least hire a couple of English teachers.

PS. Ever find yourself trying to explain military acronyms to friends and relatives and then find yourself at a loss words because you don't know  what the bloody acronym stands for?


----------



## civvy3840 (26 Apr 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up... got a little confused there that's all.


----------



## Grunt (26 Apr 2005)

Roger Skic at customtactical.com also makes custom stuff/pouches in CADPAT and DIGICAD.


----------



## Britney Spears (26 Apr 2005)

> You would think that with all the tech wizards the CF is recruiting, they could at least hire a couple of English teachers.



We hire lots of English teachers, they're all in the Infantry.


----------

